# Looking for naval dockyard for filming location



## X2 Productions (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

I work for a small production company and we are making a do***entary on the Falklands War. I am looking for a naval dockyard which ideally has some warships to use as a backdrop for a couple of tv interviews. I have approached the main naval bases but am struggling to get MOD approval to film. We only need the location for a few hours, and just need it as a backdrop.

If you have any suggestions then please email me on [email protected]

Many thanks

Claire


----------

